# RIP Crusoe, my little rescue



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Well my first rescue died today after a month and a half. He recovered brilliantly, and died oddly. I fed him as usual, left to shower, came back to find him dead on the bottom. The pellet got stuck in his gullet, so he choked to death. I have never seen this before, and am still shocked that something like this could happen. It was a freak accident I suppose you could call it, but I'm just glad he had a good life for the time he was with me. Rest in peace little buddy.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh man, that sucks. I'm so sorry. RIP little Crusoe


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

So Sorry! )`:


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Awww Sorry about Crusoe. *Hugs*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

thanks


----------

